# Canning spaghetti sauces



## O2BAQUEEN (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello. I need some help on my sauces. In the past, I've made my spaghetti sauces with the whole garden ingredients by baking them in big pans in the oven (I have yet to have a burnt bottom on the pans), letting cool then putting in freezer bags and freezing. However, I downsized our freezer and am trying to figure out how to can my sauces after they've already been baked/cooked? I have a canner and have canned vegies in the past. I am unsure how to do something like this. I would think (thinking can be dangerous for me at times) that once the sauce is done, I should be able to put it into jars, and then do a hot bath for XX amount of minutes. Is this correct? Or would I have to process for at least another hour? Or would the heat from the hot sauce, and having my jars and lids already warmed be enough to seal? Thanks for any advice or suggestions anyone has to offer!


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

I've canned spagetti sauce but didn't find it as good. the other day I took 4 quarts of whole canned tomatoes (my canning), added just one 6 ounce jar of tomatoe paste (my homemade paste canned), didn't add any water because the tomatoes had a lot of water as you know. Then added the spices including one packet of bought spagetti spice. It was very good. So just use your home made canned tomatoes.

You see if you add any meat or vegs to your spagetti sauce it will have to be pressure canned. So by just doing tomatoes you can water bath.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I should be able to put it into jars, and then do a hot bath for XX amount of minutes. Is this correct?


No, it has to be pressure canned. Is that what you mean by "you have a canner"? Check out the instructions at NCHFP

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_03/spaghetti_sauce.html

They also give recipe/instructions for one with meat.



> Or would the heat from the hot sauce, and having my jars and lids already warmed be enough to seal?


No, sorry but processing is required on all items for safety purposes. Some people will do as you describe for high acid things like fruit jelly or pickles but even that isn't recommended.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Once you add items to your tomatoes you have to pressure can. It's best to use an established recipe, especially on the seasoning. Some spices turn bitter once canned. Bountiful Ranch's suggestion of doing the tomatoes alone then seasoning it at the time you want it is the best route.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I pressure can my MIL's recipe every year with no problems. If I use bones to flavor the sauce, I pressure can for the longer time (I think its 90 minutes at ten lbs)... I think sage is one herb that does not can well.


----------



## O2BAQUEEN (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for that bit of info. Here I was hoping I could get away with minimal work. Yes, I put other vegies (mainly zuccini) in the sauce along with sausage. I bake it all together so it's usually nice and thick. Freeze then thaw but hate the extra water that comes with that process. 
I use a canner or hot water bath, I don't have a pressure canner. My mom always was afraid to use them, so I only know canning. Sorry about that. I've never been around anyone that does use a pressure canner. 
I guess it will be canned toms then and go from there...darn was hoping for something easy.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I have a canner and have canned vegies in the past.


This statement concerns me a bit since most all "veggies" require pressure canning to be safe.  Tomatoes with acid added is one exception. Pickled veggies is another.

So what veggies have you been canning with a BWB?


----------



## O2BAQUEEN (Jun 11, 2009)

I've only done String beans and toms..my mom cans beets, tom juices, relishes, string beans, I can remember my mom having 2 cupboards filled with canned goods..


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I've learned it's just easier to can the tomatoes and make the spaghetti sauce when I open the jars to use. The herbs in the spaghetti sauce taste better, I think, when mixed fresh. Seems like I've noticed a metallic taste in the canned sauce.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I've only done String beans and toms..my mom cans beets, tom juices, relishes, string beans, I can remember my mom having 2 cupboards filled with canned goods..


String beans cannot be canned in a BWB. They must be pressure canned. Beets, unless pickled, must also be pressure canned. Relishes if pickled can be done in a BWB but otherwise many relish recipes also require pressure canning as they contain low-acid vegetables. Tomatoes, if acid is added as required, can be done in a BWB.

I suggest you might want to do some reading of either the Ball Blue Book or NCHFP and learn some safe canning practices. BWB canning is restricted, and has been for many years, to only high acid foods and pickled products. So most all garden vegetables require pressure canning to be safe.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I am not nearly ready to do any canning yet but was planning to can spaghetti sauce this year. Thanks to this thread I will just can my tomatoes as usual.


----------



## O2BAQUEEN (Jun 11, 2009)

JudyLou, Thanks for that info...I had no idea. I'll pass it on to my mom too. She's almost 80, so I'm guessing she won't change at that stage in life, but I am def. gonna look into a pressure canner. Just so I can do all that other stuff too..and be safe...Thanks to all...


----------

